# Route sth from Santander



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to ask a blunt but simple qustion. We leave this wekend Plymouth Santander, is it n=better to take the A67 or the A623 south towards Burgos?

Also does anyone have any comments re overnighting at Plymouth ferry port?

Mike & Ann


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Mark and Ann

This may answer your question on staying at or near Ferry Terminal .

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=99896

We actually stayed at Port Solent when we were travelling in January.

When you pass the John LLoyd Gym there is an area for parking on the right just before you swing left to go alongside the water to the Naval site. We stayed there until about 6am and then went to the Ferry Terminal which is 10/15 minutes away.

Not been along the A623 but it looks a nice 2 way road on Google Earth with a few large lorries clearly using it.

Have a good trip.

Doug


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi Mike & Ann
You can take either in my opinion, the A67 will be more like driving on a quiet motorway so faster, but the N623 will pass through more places. Still a good road though. You could use the A67 then turn off onto the N627 which joins the 623 north of Burgos.
Some lovely places to visit on your way south. Have a great time.

John


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You do not say where you are heading to after Burgos. Madrid is a doddle to drive around but you could consider going south via the 62 and at Salamanca take the 66 to Caceres where there is a well placed Aire including free electricity and a short walk up the hill to the delightful town square for a meal.
En-route Palencia has an Aire 100metres from town centre and 20 metres to a park.
Enjoy all.
Alan


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

The 623 is a good road and fairly scenic as you climb to the plateau near the Embalso del Ebro lake/reservoir. Some twisty bits but nothing problematical for motorhomes.

Enjoy the trip.


----------

